# Reformed Prolife Groups?



## DavidinKnoxville (Oct 10, 2007)

Are there any good Reformed Pro life groups out there? Does anyone have a link to a website?

Thanks in advance,

David


----------



## SRoper (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know of any, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. I find that pro-life advocates are overwhelmingly Roman Catholic. In college I was the only non-Romanist in our school's pro-life group.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello David! We met briefly on your last Sunday at Grace, when we were back for the Kobb-Buffin wedding.

A very good resource for this is the pastor of Church of the Good Shepherd in Bloomington, IN - Tim Bayly. He is a PCA pastor in Ohio Valley Presbytery. You should contact his church. 

http://www.shepherdchurch.com/

You might also want to contact Trinity PCA in Asheville, NC. The pastor there is a friend of mine (Jeff Hutchinson) and they have been having an unusual ministry to clinics and their workers.

By the way, I see from your signature that you wound up at Covenant. Say hello to Duncan for me.

Blessings,


----------



## DavidinKnoxville (Oct 10, 2007)

Pastor Greco,

Thank you for your recommendations. Pastor Rankin has been great! He has come over twice already and has been shown a real affection for my family. My wife just had her baby last week and they have showered us with meals and support.

When he came over I told him that you had recommended his church. He laughed then explained to a lady that had accompanied him that you were one of his former students. We are having the baby baptized this Sunday by him. Once again thank you and God bless.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 11, 2007)

David,

Sent you a PM.


----------



## dordtrecht5 (Oct 18, 2007)

*A VERY Good One*

David,

Operation Rescue/West is a very good Pro-Life group that functions out of Wichita, Ks. ORW is operated by Troy Newman, who is thoroughly Reformed. My association with Troy came about when I was doing mission work for Operation Save America, another group that has an office a block away from Tiller's "death chambers." Troy is a good friend of mine and a very hard worker. He has done much good.


----------



## dordtrecht5 (Oct 18, 2007)

I meant to add the URL. Operation Rescue


----------

